# Virginia, DC and Maryland and surrounding areas Facebook Page



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

All,

Broadcasting that there is a community on Facebook for the Virginia, DC Maryland and surrounding area froggers.

Feel free to request access to join.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/virginia.dc.maryland.dartfroggers/

Thanks


----------

